# Salary Offer for Abu Dhabi



## claire1

My husband has been offered a job in Abu Dhabi with a relocation package for the two of us. I wanted to see what was considered a decent wage/package there so any advice welcome!

The package is
210,000 AED per year basic salary
3 bed furnished city centre apartment provided
Medical package
schooling for children (we don't have any yet)
Flights over there
35 days holiday

It sounds good seeing as we won't have to pay for accommodation, but I don't know what the cost of living is like and once we have a baby he will be sole earner. What sort of lifestyle will we have with this money and will we be able to save much???

Any advice or comments welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## humus

It's fine and better than what many ppl are on. Enjoy.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hey

I found a "is it worth it" spreadsheet which I used to make our decision when I got my offer. When you have 5 posts you can send private messages. PM me then and I'll give you the link to it.

B


----------



## Chocoholic

GumbaGumba said:


> Hey
> 
> I found a "is it worth it" spreadsheet which I used to make our decision when I got my offer. When you have 5 posts you can send private messages. PM me then and I'll give you the link to it.
> 
> B


Why don't you just post the link so everyone asking the same question can use it?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Only 17,500 AED per month for a married person. Sorry to say it, but that sounds too low for most Brits I know working here. With a typical expat lifestyle (including socialising and running one or two cars) you will not be saving any money.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Chocoholic said:


> Why don't you just post the link so everyone asking the same question can use it?


Sure I will do later when I get to a proper computer. I wasn't sure I was allowed to do so.


----------



## nikkisizer

AlexDhabi said:


> Only 17,500 AED per month for a married person. Sorry to say it, but that sounds too low for most Brits I know working here. With a typical expat lifestyle (including socialising and running one or two cars) you will not be saving any money.


I agree with AlexDhabi, you will not struggle and will get by but I doubt very much you will be able to save any money.

However, once you are here with your foot in the door and have proven yourself then you can push for an increase in your salary 

Good luck!


----------



## GumbaGumba

GumbaGumba said:


> Sure I will do later when I get to a proper computer. I wasn't sure I was allowed to do so.



Hiya

This is where I found the spreadsheet, have a look at the first comment and it is in there. It helped us to make our decision.

"Is It Worth It" - a guide to costs vs income for the UAE & Qatar : British Expat Discussion Forum

B


----------



## AlexDhabi

That link may get removed as it is a competitor website. It is a very interesting attempt but seems to Dubai focussed. I think it understates the current living costs in Abu Dhabi. LOL I have a mega-bling lifestyle according to that


----------



## GumbaGumba

Lol! That's why I didn't pot the link in my first post, thought it may get removed. Will check if there is a way to just upload the spreadsheet.

I sat down with a friend who used to live in the UAE and changed some of the figures. It does give a good overview.

Go AlexDabi for your mega bling lifestyle! Lol!


----------



## claire1

Thanks for all your help guys


----------

